# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Great Event to farm Rares.

## Schroom

Location: (Southern) Cursed Shore, see red circle in the pictures below:

.

Event: There is small event chain here. The NPC you will need to help is called *Tactician Megill*. The event chain consists out of the following:

1. Defend her, kill 5 small waves of incoming mobs.
2. Burn the corpses in the area.
3. Escort her back home.

The farm starts at #2. There are around 10 to 15 corpses that need to be burned. Each corpse burned spawns *10+ Maggots*. They are quite easily killed and they *all* drop loot equal to a normal lvl 80+ mob!

Benefits of this event: 
+There aren't many people in this particular place (So you don't have to compete with others).
+*Lots* of mobs to AoE down.
+There are 2 Orichalcum Ore's in the surrounding area.
+As far as I know this event cannot fail. If she dies you can just res her and continue.

Negative's of this event:
-You will probably need 2 people or more to do this comfortably (I have done it 3 times, twice with two people, once with three). Random adds in the area can make it quite challenging to solo.
-I have not figured out how long it takes for this event to reset.
-If you do die solo, you will have to run a long way back (there aren't many people around to res you).

I've have done this event three times. Evrey time I walked out of it with 6+ Rares (I do have 100+ Magic Find).

If there is anything unclear or you have other question, feel free to ask and I'll answer them to the best that I can.

----------


## Dartexx

did it once, nice spot, +rep, i wonder how often it can be done

----------


## kindbudz

i went down there and killed/scanned whole area, killed captain, but couldnt find the initiator for this event or any sign of a dead corpse

----------


## Schroom

> i went down there and killed/scanned whole area, killed captain, but couldnt find the initiator for this event or any sign of a dead corpse


Yes, the origin of this chain is still unknown. I personally believe it's tied with the Giant Shark Boss event, since Tactician Megill says that her ship got destroyed by it.

----------


## Allso

..........

----------


## Envied

how did u manage 100+ magic find? can you explain the break down of it?

----------


## Goldenrice

use 5 traveler runes and 1 pirate rune in your armor. use the sigil of luck in your weapon and magic find food. this will boost you over 100%

----------


## Deathyaw

> Each corpse burned spawns 10+ Maggots.


No they spawn 3-5  :Smile:

----------


## Schroom

> No they spawn 3-5


You must be at the wrong location/event. You are at the event where you have to disect fish corpses.

This pic is just from one corpse at the event posted in OP: 11 Maggots.

----------


## Dashdeer

I couldn't find any NPC or any mob in the spot shown in the OP.

----------


## HardVer

Everything works like a charm. Tho Im probably very unlucky. Only get one rare or no rares at all during whole chain event.

----------


## Schroom

> Everything works like a charm. Tho Im probably very unlucky. Only get one rare or no rares at all during whole chain event.


Hm yes I think my OP might've been a bit biased, since I got very high MF. All in all I still think this event gives alot more loot than others.

----------


## Dashdeer

I can't figure it out, I goto the spot you listed in the OP yet there is nobody there.

----------

